# building work stations



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Boricua got a good idea for your router top. I'm making when this weather clears 2 work stations for my car port. One is going to have my planer and jointer on one. The other my miter saw and router table set up. What I intend to do is take the table that you sold me and incase it with 2 layers of plywood like an in lay. I'll be sure to send pictures when it is done. Got my new rybi 10" folding table saw makes more room for me . Does anyone have one I want some input on. Tell me if it is a flop or a good machine. Had it for a month and half did'nt even put the wood to it yet.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Glenmore,

Wow, yeah send some pics! It's going to be busy for many of us woodworkers when the weather clears. Can't wait myself! Yeah, I figured that you would come up with a good plan for the table top. I'm looking forward to the seeing the pictures like everyone else here. Pictures are nice instead of having to explain it all. Awright, later...

Boricua


----------



## Lt. Ball (Mar 10, 2005)

This is my first post. I saw that you have a rybi 10 folding tabel. My co-worker has one and he loves it. It came with a cross cut sled. I thought that was pretty cool. If it is the same saw that I think it is there is a forum just for that type of saw. I believe it is BT3central.com.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Hey Boricua got a good idea for your router top. I'm making when this weather clears 2 work stations for my car port. One is going to have my planer and jointer on one. The other my miter saw and router table set up. What I intend to do is take the table that you sold me and incase it with 2 layers of plywood like an in lay. I'll be sure to send pictures when it is done. Got my new rybi 10" folding table saw makes more room for me . Does anyone have one I want some input on. Tell me if it is a flop or a good machine. Had it for a month and half did'nt even put the wood to it yet.


Glenmore,

I have the exact saw you are talking about and have used it extensively for almost a year now. I am very pleased with it. I would say it is one very well designed tool and it sure saves a lot of space in a small workshop. Just be sure you spend time with the fence before each cut and make sure you are square. It lacks a tiny bit in that department and I may opt for an upgraded fence when I have a chance. Other than that, this saw is a great value for the investment and about as good as anything in it's range. It is quiet, smooth, and so easy to move around and store. I am suprised so few have really discovered it yet for what it is.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob N. I was looking at the fence on it what and where can you get an up grade fence for it do you have any suggestions. I still have my craftman 10" table saw I upgraded that fence and it's not quite right. That saw was my dad's always had a problem with it I built a sled for it and it pinch every time I would finish a cut. The model ryobi is a BTS20R I'm going to through my first dust through it on Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glenmore, Call Sears Parts department and order the manual for the Craftsman saw. It has detailed instructions on how to adjust everything to get good quality cuts.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Mike I have the manual. Before I even got it we had sears techman come up and check it out. What I did was took the guide fence of and drill new holes to extend the rails them self and worked like a charm. Now I have another problem. The new ryobi Bts20r is giving me problems I hope Lt. Ball and Bob N. can help me out I love this saw tried it out yesterday I'm really impressed with it but the problem I have with it is I can't raise the blade all the way up with having to tilt the blade it seems to bind on me I've checked all the adjustment screws that hook up to the knobs they seem fine if you can't help me then Tuesday I'm taking it back to HD for a exchange. Hope you can help me out of a jam.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Thanks Mike I have the manual. Before I even got it we had sears techman come up and check it out. What I did was took the guide fence of and drill new holes to extend the rails them self and worked like a charm. Now I have another problem. The new ryobi Bts20r is giving me problems I hope Lt. Ball and Bob N. can help me out I love this saw tried it out yesterday I'm really impressed with it but the problem I have with it is I can't raise the blade all the way up with having to tilt the blade it seems to bind on me I've checked all the adjustment screws that hook up to the knobs they seem fine if you can't help me then Tuesday I'm taking it back to HD for a exchange. Hope you can help me out of a jam.


Glenmore,

Sorry I did not see your post until now. 

I had the exact same problem with mine when I got it untill I embarassingly found packing material I had over looked still in the blade area. You will need to turn the machine over and look closely to find it, but it IS in there. Once removed, I had no further problem whatsoever 

Also be sure to adjust your sliding guide rule per the instructions for accuracy purposes. Mine was off nearly 3/8 out of the box, but it is dead on now.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bob I was planning to look there a little closer tomorrow. Hope that it's it. Darn good little machine though and suprisingly quiet. Thanks for the help I'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I feel sure you will find that's the problem.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob N said:


> I feel sure you will find that's the problem.



That was what was could not believe it what would they even put a piece of styrofoam in between the motor and top for any way Thanks Bob very much.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> That was what was could not believe it what would they even put a piece of styrofoam in between the motor and top for any way Thanks Bob very much.


Glenmore.....

Gald to be of service my friend  

That's what makes places like this forum so GREAT. Getting help when you need it and giving help when it is needed. Sharing of knowledge makes us all better people.

You are going to love that little saw :sold:


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Here is an idea for those with not enough space to run all the machines they need.
I setup my sliding mitre saw at the back of a temporary bench and put the bench jointer in front of it.
This is awkward because I have to reach over the jointer when using the mitre saw.
I aaaaam going to make a double height bench with the jointer approx 12" lower than the mitre saw so it will not get in the way.
The final height difference will have the mitre saw base and the adjacent bench top level with the outfield table of the jointer.
In other words.
Give a little thought when making or setting up workstations and you should be able to work around and make the most of small areas.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Dewey I'm going to make all the tables mobile the one is going to have the Dewalt planer on one side and the jointer on the other. The router table I'm going to mount on one end and the miter saw is going to be on the other far end side. Both work stations will have wheels and the dimentions for the top is going to be 2' wide and 4' long. Should work for the planner I'm going to take the one extion table of the out feed so I can make a box under it so I can put a garbage bag in it to collect the wood chips that way I don't have to use the vac. The jointer will have the vac conected to it. Last year when I got my planer I left the hood on it for the shop vac worked good until I filled it up then I had to acutally take it apart to clean the rollers so after that I just let the chips fly now I'm going to do this. Figured the miter saw would go good with the router table so that it wont get in the way. So that's my general idea on this project. I hope it works.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Making any work table or bench mobile can cause problems because even using lockable castors they will not be stable enough and will move slightly.
I intend making abase for my router table by using a similar idea to Norms when he made his worktable 3 years ago.
He used 2 castors at each end fitted to a hinged base that locked the legs down yet by dropping the hinged castor base they locked down to allow the table to be moved around.
Work Bench & Clamp cart


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Dewey good idea I've seen the work table that Norm built with the casters. I have forgotten that one thanks for reminding me of that. I copied the pic of the table and I'll go by that. Thanks for the help.


----------

